# Menactra Vaccines



## Brenda1107 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Menactra shot*

One of our clinics gave a menactra shot.  After 3 weeks they finally called me and asked how to bill this.  This is an immunization for meningitis a student needed for college.  I am not finding a HCPC code to bill for this.  Can anyone help??


----------



## mjewett (Feb 15, 2008)

*menactra*

I think 90733 or 90734 is appropriate.


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Feb 15, 2008)

*Menactra shot*

90733 or 90733 should be used. Please make sure that you use 90471 as your adm code...


----------



## sherrysmith1214 (Jul 13, 2016)

What is the difference between 90733 and 90764?


----------



## CodingKing (Jul 13, 2016)

sherrysmith1214 said:


> What is the difference between 90733 and 90764?



90733 (MPSV4) is a subcutaneous injection
90734 (MenACWY) is an Intramuscular injection

The other difference is 90733 is a Polysaccharide  & 90734 is a Conjugate 

For more in depth on the difference here is a good resource defining the different types of vaccines (Live attenuated, Inactivated, Polysaccharide, Conjugate & Recombinant)

http://www.immune.org.nz/types-vaccines


----------

